# 3 lipo and LRP Neo questions



## dogbone (Apr 2, 2006)

I've been away from RC cars since the rc10 graphite was the new thing! I used to race quite a bit, looking to get back into it.

It seems brushless and Lipos are the way to go.

I'm looking at the LRP and neo combo. 

1)Do the lipos have to be rated at 20c continous or can they "peak" at 20c and be 12c or 16c continous? Just want to be sure to know all the facts before I drop 600 bucks on this type setup (batteries, charger, brushless system).

2) Am I limited to 7.4v or can this brushless system take more voltage, if so, what's the limit?

3)Also, very curious what kinds of speeds we're talking here, with a good onroad car and, say, a Neo 4 star and 7.4v lipos. 

I clocked my old rc10L at 52mph with a 7 cell and a reedy modified. Those were good times! 

Thanks for any info!


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The Novak and LRP speed controls are rated with a 7.2v limit so you will not be able to use a 3 cell LiPo pack with them. If you look on thier web site it has this information.

On rating, a 20C discharge rate means they can be discharged at 20 times their rated capacity. So a 2000mAh LiPo cell rated at 20C can safely be discharged at 40 amps. A 4000mAh LiPo cell rated at 16C can safely be discharged at 64 amps.

I believe the 4 star should be equal in performance as a 10 turn brushed motor.

Note: The vast majority of tracks do not allow LiPo batteries.... best to check with your local track if you plan on racing.


----------



## garyrcdoc (Oct 15, 2005)

Hanster - just as an observation regarding clubs and 'approval' of LiPo for racing. The April fools classic race just finished today and they approved LiPo Batteries for usage in this nationally prestigious race (somewhat prestigious - perhaps 'well known' is more accurate).

At any rate, the LiPo users simply had to make the minimum weight of 3 lbs 4 ounces for their buggy and 3 lbs 12 ounces for their truck to equalize the weight advantage of the LiPo batteries. I used LiPo throughout the race.

I suspect that you might be right regarding the current status of clubs and LiPo approval / disapproval, but I would bet this will change quickly.


----------



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

The National Electric Pro Series will legalize li-pos when they start the next season late this year.

All of our local tracks in NC/SC have made them legal.


----------



## Donn (Jul 25, 2002)

Do not use Li-po's with a speed control that is not made for them. If you allow the pack to go below 3v it will not recharge. Now the new LRP Sphere Competition Speed control will work with Li-po's or Ni-Mh or NiCd. It will not allow the Li po pack to go below the 3v min. And if you are running Ni-mh batteries you can go in and set it to get all the power of the NiMh battery and not shut down when it hits the 3v mark.


I ran my Sphere Comp with the 4 Star motor Sunday the 2nd of April in oval racing and it was awsome. One of the guys was running a 6t, another a 8t brushed motors and we battled all day. What a great setup, I don't ever want to run a brushed motor again if I don't have to. I have been racing for nearly 20 years and this really makes it easy to run. Now you just work on setup and gearing...If you have never tried a brushless YOU SHOULD....you won't believe the power, and its always the same never fades or falls off. This will be the future of RC!


----------



## walterhenderson (May 8, 2002)

dogbone said:


> 3)Also, very curious what kinds of speeds we're talking here,
> 
> I clocked my old rc10L at 52mph with a 7 cell and a reedy modified. Those were good times!
> 
> Thanks for any info!


 Running the LRP/Reedy combo indoors in 1/12th scale with a 4 cell 3800 pack, my 12L4 was clocked at 50 mph with a radar gun. The track is 36x80.


----------



## dogbone (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks for the info....very interesting.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

walterhenderson said:


> Running the LRP/Reedy combo indoors in 1/12th scale with a 4 cell 3800 pack, my 12L4 was clocked at 50 mph with a radar gun. The track is 36x80.


Walt - Were you running the 4.5 turn, or was that a "Wally Special" motor?

Also, a word of warning to users of the original Sphere ESC: The motor limit for that model is GREATER THAN 5.5 turns (i.e. the Neo One 3-star). Deano tried a 4.5 and let the smoke out.


----------



## NewKid (Sep 21, 2005)

I have a reedy combo but mine is the 9turn motor in my pro 4 at the moment and it's pretty quick was originally in my traxxas rustler which at this time is broken but it's prety fast now...i'd suggest these combos they really run strong


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Until recently, Reedy/Associated did NOT openly tell us the number of turns in their brushless motors, but instead gave a brushed motor equivalent number. The original Neo One motor (now called a 3-star) is a 6.5 turn, which they sometimes refer to as a 9-turn equivalent. Associated's website FINALLY gives a listing of what turns their motors really are. The LRP specs stated motor limit as ">5.5 turns" (greater than 5.5), which means it's limited to a 6.5 turn. Don't try to run a 4-star with it 9 (or a Novak 4.5 or 5.5 either).


----------

